# My Vinotemp Build Pictures!



## Benaj85 (Feb 5, 2010)

Well after joining this site and shortly after filling my 75 count humidor up I made the wise decision of starting my first Vinotemp project.
I figured this would be the most cost efficient way of storing my cigars since I lived in TX and would be moving to Florida soon. As everyone know TX is hot and Florida is hot and humid. As a result my house is set at 82day/77night.

After seeing all of the threads on here about Vinotemps and the Chasidor Drawers I started looking for a vino on craigslist. Luckily I found one for which I gave $80. It was a 28 bottle stainless steel finish.

I didn't take any before pictures so here are my afters:

First thing I added were 2 Coolerguys 80x25mm Quiet Low Speed Dual Ball
Fans - $6.95 each
*RPM:* 1500 +/- 10% 
*CFM:* 19.8 



Mounted them off the ground with some screws and hot glue since its quick and gives off no smell.



Ran that back through the drain to this adjustable speed controller. This was unnecessary since the fans I purchased where low speed anyway. Manual 12V DC Variable Speed controller 4 pin Molex to dual 3 pin
connector. - $5.95
The input was a 12v 4 pin molex to 2 - 3 pin molex connectors to the fans.



Used a cheap timer off Amazon. It was like $9-$11. This comes on for 30 min every hour. Most people only run fans for 5-10 minutes an hour but I would need to invest in a better timer and this works fine for me. Especially since my fans are only 20 cfm each.
I used a 110v AC to 12v DC Power Supply with 4 Pin Molex (500mA) - $11 This was all I needed for to run the 2 fans. It looks like a cell phone charge and has a 4 molex connector that plugs into the Speed contoller.


I finally received my Chasidor drawers. It was about a 5 week lead time but well work it. I let the drawers season for a few days and once it settled to about 63% I filled it up with cigars and let it settle for a week or two. The drawers have one medium 65% Heartfelt bead tube each and they stay a rock solid 65%. I have 1lbs of beads in 2 bags. One at the top and one at the bottom on the shelves.
Chasidor Drawers - $200
Full Spanish cedar drawers with 2 shelves and extra dividers.

The whole Vino fluctuates between 62% and 68%. Depending on the fans and the amount of condensation at the bottom. I decided to try and fix the condensation issue because it was pooling at the bottom and I would have to dry it up or figure a way to contain it an recycle it.



I bought some of the pliable duct sealer at Home Depot - $1.99 I used this and some 1/4" plastic tube to direct the condensation in a 6" clay planter saucer at the bottom. This worked great but I needed it to get absorbed and inserted back into the Vino's environment. At first I uses a 3/4lb of beads in this saucer but I later changed my mind and went a purchased some cheap Equisicat Crystals. I didn't want to ruin $30 in beads with the condensation building up.
I wet the Crystals to about 70% when I put them in and let is stabilize.
I have only had it setup this way for about 3 days but it is sitting at 68% at the top and 63% at the bottom. This difference varies depending on the fans.



Here is how its sitting currently. I figure I have about $350 total into this and my cigars are kept at 68-70 degrees all day.


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

Good job on the build it looks great! I've been contemplating adding a fan or two in my wine cooler.


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

Well it looks like you did your homework on this project. :thumb: Nice Job! :clap2:


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Good job!!!
Lookn' good!!!
I can't wait til I get my drawers ordered and in!


----------



## jganyard (Jun 6, 2006)

It looks like your kitty litter is the kind with the blue scented pieces, you may want to get those out of there. Looks great!


----------



## Benaj85 (Feb 5, 2010)

The kitty litter is unscented. They don't make the equisicat pearl anymore. The new kind is just more colorful. The blue pieces are supposed to only give off humidity and not absorb or something like that. There are lots of people using the new kind without any problems. I 
Made sure to double check that.


----------



## d32 (Jan 26, 2010)

very nice


----------



## Sigarz (Jul 29, 2006)

That looks very well done! I like the handles on the drawers.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Great post Ben. For the record, we are hot and humid. Arizona is the place where it's just hot. It's currently quite cool here at 90 degrees with 63% humidity. 

I'm trying to find a large solution to put at the bottom of the cooler that can serve as a gigantic ass bead tray.


----------



## jaypulay (Feb 21, 2010)

Great work!! Been contemplating a wine cooler... now I think I may have to indulge


----------



## Benaj85 (Feb 5, 2010)

Update!

Well I filled up the first Vino and had to pick up a second one on Craigslist today.
I felt that the original glass was allowing to much clutter to show through so I picked up some Limo tint at Walmart and covered the glass. You cant see in at all anymore. I think it cleans up the look.






I also had to move the fans around in the first one to help distribute the air better. I have them blowing forward now instead of up. Works much better.


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice setup you have there!


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Nicely done Ben, thanks for sharing your project with us.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Very nice job i am impressed love the use of limo tint!


----------



## Snagged (Aug 20, 2010)

Nice build. 

I especially like the fan system. I'm not much of an electrician, but I build furniture in my spare time. A cabinet humidor is on my "to-build" list, and I've thought about including a fan. HOWEVER...I'm not electrically-inclined! I'd love a little tutorial on how to buy/wire/install a fan system. It doesn't look terribly difficult, but I really have no idea where to start or what to buy. Any input you (or anyone with this knowledge) could provide would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Great job on this! This is very inspirational! I wish I had one!


----------



## RealtorFrank (Jan 7, 2010)

Very nice looking piece you have there!


----------



## clintgeek (May 8, 2010)

A couple of questions:
1) how do you get the 68-72 degrees? Did you have to mess with the thermostat? 

2) I noticed that the fans face forward on build #2, but up on build #1. Is there any reason for this?


----------



## Benaj85 (Feb 5, 2010)

The highest setting is 66 that leaves the actual temp 68 or so.
The first one is the only vino with fans. I just changed the direction for better air distribution.
The second one has no fans yet.


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

Nice job, thanks for the info and pics. Where do you keep them, house or garage? Also, are the drawers u got solid on the bottom, or do they have vents like the shelf on the bottom? Finally, how important is it to add the fans and where did u get the plans to hook them up? TIA, gotta a friend who may give me one and trying to get a plan togeather, great job though.

:yo:


----------



## Benaj85 (Feb 5, 2010)

Take a look at my city post I went into some detail on the fans setup. Mine where computer fans pre wires for molex connectors so it was plug and play.

The shelving is Chasidor drawers and mine are the solid bottoms with glass tops. I like the consistency this brings in each drawer.
The cooling unit would tend to dry out the cigars directly in front of it without the closed drawers.


----------



## jspilon (Aug 25, 2009)

Nice setup, good idea with that tint!


----------



## Behike007 (Sep 13, 2010)

I wish I was that handy! :lol:

Good job!


----------

